# Fog Machine w/IR remote hack



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

please bear with me as this is my first tutorial.
Also Im sorry for all the links but i think i need a tutorial on how to add photos to tutorials. who is volunteering for that one?
Lets start with tools and materials needed:

T20 torx driver
wire strippers/cutters
drill with 1/4 in bit
multimeter

3 small (orange) wire nuts
approximately 6 inches of # 18 wire
1 crimp on connector
1 computer power cord
1 zip tie

Begin by removing the cover using the T-20 driver. Undo the side screws first then the top as the metal is springy and tends to "pop if you do top side top. 
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010433.jpg
gently separate the cover halves a lay top off to the side as much as possible. Carefully cut the zip ties on the wires so as not to damage them.
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010435.jpg

Take the computer cord and and prep as illustrated in the following photo. This will be your hookup for the controls.

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010438.jpg
make sure to remove all coverings carefully.

Next i used my multimeter set on the continuity mode to check the wire to pin and marked it for reference for later use.

I found a spot on the rear of the machine where there was nothing blocking on the inside and marked it. This is where you will drill the 1/4 inch hole. 
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010444.jpg

Next slide the prepped the wire through the hole and secured it on the inside with a zip tie so it wouldnt pull out.

now for the fun part. 
Locate this group of wires (connected to the thermo-disc and the relay box) and cut it as close to the crimp band as possible
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010448.jpg

strip all the wires approximately 3/4 of an inch and connect to the wire you located as being the center pin and secure with one of the wire nuts
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010452.jpg

Next find this group of wires and prep in the same way. these wires are hooked up to the pump with i believe a diode or resister covered in shrink wrap.
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010447.jpg
These wires connect to the wire for the pin to the right of center (if looking at cord with the flat side down)

Next remove this wire (carefully) from the light on the lid
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010454.jpg

cut off the connector and strip out the wire. Using a new crimp on connector and the piece of wire, assemble a pigtail that will hook up where where you removed the last wire.
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/GryphonsHalloween/Halloween Stuff/P1010457.jpg

Now hook the pigtail to the last wire on the cord and to the wire originally removed from the light and secure with a wire nut. Tuck everything in neatly and replace the lid starting with the top screws then move to the side screws.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask. I hope this answers most or all of your questions.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool mod. I picked this fogger up last night, and did a comparison video between 2 of my units. I linked to your tutorial by the way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOryYbo-vIo


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link.I do appreciate it as it shows what i may have missed. I actually had the new IR controlled one next to last years model when i wired it just to make sure it was correct.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

If anyone can think of anything i may have left out or ideas for better photos please feel free to PM me or post on here and ill do something about it. Also if someone could do a tutorial for me so i know how to put photos directly on the tutorial that would be great. still havent figured that part out


----------

